
Ask HN: Meteor vs. Express+React? - rayalez
Over the past year I have been learning Node&#x2F;Mongo&#x2F;Express&#x2F;React&#x2F;Redux stack, and I&#x27;m pretty happy with it.<p>Is it worth investing my time in learning Meteor?<p>Does it have any advantages over the stack I have?
======
crownglasses
I think its well worth the investment IF you already have worked with and
understand Node/Mongo/Express/React.

Meteor for me atleast increased my productivity by large magnitude. The
framework itself is a much different beast than what it was several years ago
and it continues to grow. I've built several large scale products with the
framework and its an absolute pleasure working with it. Getting ramped up is
straight forward and offers a lot of shortcuts you normally wouldn't have
right off the bat.

With all great things however there are downsides. Scaling can be tricky if
you dont understand the internals of the framework. The atmosphere package
ecosystem isn't as strong as it use to be.

------
owebmaster
> Is it worth investing my time in learning Meteor?

No, it is not. Most of the initial bigger enthusiasts already left the boat.
Not a good time to join.

~~~
crownglasses
I wouldn't say thats accurate at all. If anything a lot of new key members of
the community of stepped up. With all the new additions to Meteor you can
essentially depend on the NPM ecosystem for any 3rd party packages.

~~~
owebmaster
Meteor doesn't bring anything to the table plus add a lot of constraints. I'd
not develop any freelance with meteor again.

